# Anyone know about a G4027 Mill?



## Jim F (Nov 12, 2020)

There is one at an Estate sale near me. Dirty, but rust free


----------



## Nutfarmer (Nov 13, 2020)

I guess the most important question is price. Can you run it!? How is the ware on the wayes? Is the head quite? Can you check out the spindle? Do you have an inductor that you can check out the spindle and the table with? if you can't check these things out do you have a machinist friend who can?


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 13, 2020)

$500

Really depends on who you're bidding against.

If it were me I'd ask what they want to take everything away. $2000 should be plenty if you're prepared to remove all the tools. Be sure you get everything though.

John


----------



## Jim F (Nov 13, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> $500
> 
> Really depends on who you're bidding against.
> 
> ...


they want $2k for the mill and $2k for the lathe.
with the tooling.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Nov 13, 2020)

Jim F said:


> they want $2k for the mill and $2k for the lathe.
> with the tooling.



walk.


----------

